# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور انسانی از ریاضی و تجربی..؟درساش مفهومی حفظی؟

## n1ma

سلام خدمت تمام دوستان
___________________________
من یه سوال داشتم از کسانی که رشتشون انسانی هستش یا از رشته انسانی اطلاعاتی دارن
_________________________________
به نظرتون میشه از رشته تجربی یا ریاضی پرید به انسانی و کنکور انسانی داد؟؟؟؟
به نظرتون چ قدر شانس قبولی هستش؟؟؟؟؟
اصلا انسانی چند کتاب داره برا کنکور؟؟؟
درس هاش برا کنکور سخت هستن یا نه؟؟؟
مثله زیست درس مفهومی داره یا درس هاش برا کنکور حفظی هستن؟؟

----------


## Mehran1378

مطمئنا میتونی بدون ذره ای شک

----------


## Mehran1378

درباره دروس هم ک ترکیبی از تحلیلی حفظی محاسباتین
حفظیا مثل تاریخ جغرافیا،تاریخ ادبیات،علوم اجتماعی ،فلسفه سال سوم،روانشناسی و بخش های حفظی اقتصاد
تحلیلی یا همون مفهومی مثل منطق،فلسفه سال چهارم و عروض جغرافیا و عربی عمومی و اختصاصی
محاسباتی هم ریاضی1 و سوم و چهارم و آمار و بخش های محاسباتی اقتصاد
در کل اگد از همین فردا استادت بزنی تضمینی دو رقمی هم میتونی

----------


## Mehran1378

واسه کتب کمک آموزشی هم کمک خواستی در خدمتیم
با ی مشاور آگاه ب رشته ی انسانی هم حرف بزن حتما

----------


## Mehran1378

> درباره دروس هم ک ترکیبی از تحلیلی حفظی محاسباتین
> حفظیا مثل تاریخ جغرافیا،تاریخ ادبیات،علوم اجتماعی ،فلسفه سال سوم،روانشناسی و بخش های حفظی اقتصاد
> تحلیلی یا همون مفهومی مثل منطق،فلسفه سال چهارم و عروض جغرافیا و عربی عمومی و اختصاصی
> محاسباتی هم ریاضی1 و سوم و چهارم و آمار و بخش های محاسباتی اقتصاد
> در کل اگد از همین فردا استادت بزنی تضمینی دو رقمی هم میتونی


منظورم از عروض جغرافیا ،عروض قافیه هست!!!!!!!

----------


## haniyeh_a98

من اطلاع زیادی ندارم ولی یکی از دوستام تا سوم دبیرستان ریاضی بود و المپیاد ادبی میخوند (مدال برنز گرفت) و رفت انسانی و رتبش ۲رقمی شد 
البته رتبش صرفا بخاطر المپیادی بودنش نبود

----------


## Janvaljan

هدفت از کنکور انسانی چیه؟ دنبال چه رشته ای و کدوم دانشگاهی؟

----------


## n1ma

> هدفت از کنکور انسانی چیه؟ دنبال چه رشته ای و کدوم دانشگاهی؟


میخوام برم دانشگاه علوم قضایی

----------


## mraref

راحته میتونی اول روی نقاط قوتت کار کن ریاضی رو اگه 70 درصد بزنی بقیه اش خود به خود درست میشه فقط دروس حفظی رو باید زیاد روشون کار کنی چون برای شما خیلی سخته دروس حفظی بخونید روشش بعد از دوتا آزمون آزمایشی میاد دستت فقط اقتصاد و رو مسله هاش فوق العاده کار کن اگه نتونستی بگو بهت کلیپ معرفی کنم رایگان برو ببین فلسفه منطق رو خیلی خیلی بخون اگه بگم باید هر درسو صد بار درست حسابی بخونی و تست هاشو درست حسابی بزنی بازم نمیشه تضمین کرد درصدت بالای 80 باشه عروض رو خیلی روش کار کن باور کن خیلی راحته من خریت کردم عرضو اصلا نخوندم توکنکور5 تا تستو مفتی از دست دادم اگع عربی عمومیت خوبه عربی اختصاصی رو از کتاب بخون ولی اگه عربیت خوب نیس حتما کلاس برو تاریخ و جغرافیا رو هم خیلی عمقی نخون یه چند بار معمولی بخونی بالای 60 میزنی

----------

